# Kubota BX 23s



## Tired/Retired (8 mo ago)

The blades on my hydraulic cooling fan on my BX 23 Drive shaft all broke off while running through the woods, yep a branch got is. My question is, it ok to use the Kubota till I get a new fan to install?


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

I forget on those.......Fan was probly for hydraulic oil cooler.

Open hood
Is there a fan behind the radiator?

If yes you can probly use tractor in short intervals......like point A to point B
No mowing ,tilling or driving on hills.........You hydro oil will overheat possibly causing very expensive problems.

If there is no fan behind radiator...I'd drive it one Short time to where you plan on fixing it....like your garage or barn.


----------



## Tired/Retired (8 mo ago)

thedukes said:


> I forget on those.......Fan was probly for hydraulic oil cooler.
> 
> Open hood
> Is there a fan behind the radiator?
> ...


 Thanks, Its the Hydraulic cooler fan on the back end of the drive shaft under the seat. the radiator fan is ok.
I have a Fan ordered I've watched a video on replacing it, it's a bear to replace! thanks ill not use it till i get the new one on.


----------

